# Blaupunkt 8” in infinite baffle



## KFXGUY (Jun 11, 2021)

So, maybe this is the proper sub forum...or not. But I wanted to put this out there. I’ve been researching theile/small parameters and their meanings, trying to pick a suitable free air sub(s) for my car. Only can fit 6.5” or 8”. So I had a buddy 3d print me out some 8” brackets to try some cheapo depo Blaupunkt subs in the back deck. Worse that could happen is they sound like crap. I had some tang band w6 6.5” subs back there. Horrible choice, especially for free air. Those things bottomed so easily.
Anyways, I opened op the rear deck hole a little and threw these $30 Blaupunkts in. Gbw801 is the part number. I hooked one of them up and I was floored. The one sounded better than two 6.5” I had. So I could not wait to get the other one in. So after playing a few song that the tang bands struggled with, these things took it like a champ and dropped LOW. there’s a particular song I’ve struggled to pick up the bass note with any authority and these did it. My kicker l5 8” square sub could not pick this note up. Several punch 12’s I tried and a Boston acoustics 12” could r do it either. The boxes were all built to spec on the larger end too. I was actually looking at ordering a set of audio frog 8” subs for $600 for the pair but at this point, I’m pretty happy.

So the reason for this post is two things. 1) looking at parameters, you’d think these subs are a poor choice for infinite baffle. Real world testing tell me otherwise. 
2) if anyone is looking at these cheapo depo subs for a budget free air...do it. They do pretty well. They also work very well in bazooka bass tubes...they hit harder than the original bazooka sub.


----------



## KFXGUY (Jun 11, 2021)

Here’s the specs on it. Not conducive to infinite baffle.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It's very possible the specs aren't accurate. It is not uncommon for manufacturers to put out erroneous data on products for whatever reason. Found this out years ago when I first obtained a Dayton WT2 (now have the DATS v2) which is a great tool to have especially when opting for budget drivers since they're the biggest culprits of erroneous parameters.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

